
Show HN: Knowyourself.ai – infers your personality from your Tweets and HN posts - bevan
https://knowyourself.ai
======
abcoathup
My favourite part of KnowYourself.ai is the word cloud image of my most used
words. I also love seeing other people’s word clouds.

I wish that the default share text included a hash tag e.g. #KnowYourself or
#MostUsedWords so I could easily find what other people are sharing.

I was a beta user of Peepeth.com and later a crowd fund supporter which
KnowYourself grew from. It was as I used Peepeth that I learnt to fully
appreciate that my public words on social media could be analysed by
advertisers, employers and governments.

KnowYourself.ai gives me the power to analyse my public posts for myself on
platforms such as Twitter and Peepeth. Also to see how my messaging can change
over time. Participating in the crowd funding campaign for Peepeth gave me
credits for KnowYourself.ai which I am enjoying using (I need to work out how
to gift). My word cloud shows that auto posting things like the weather can
dominate the words in my feed. (Maybe it’s time to stop that IFTTT feed).

As a long term user of Peepeth I got to know and become friends with Bevan. He
is a passionate maker. Pouring so much of his energy into making great
products. I have loved using Peepeth and attending the retreat in Bali that
Bevan hosted.

I recommend trying out KnowYourself.ai and seeing what your public posts show
about you and then feed that in to how you post in future.

Looking forward to my word cloud on a coffee mug. (Though maybe once I stop
with the weather posts)

~~~
bevan
Thanks Andrew!

I've added the #KnowYourself hashtag in the share messages.

Still working on the gifting functionality for credits; will let you know when
it's ready.

Would also like to create a filter so you can recreate your word cloud without
certain words (your weather words, for instance).

Thanks for the feedback!

------
mikece
Why does this tool require me to log in with my twitter account instead of
just giving my account name and letting it pull my tweets from the public
feed? I am curious what it concludes about my tweets but am not going to give
it (limited) access to my account (which says a lot about me, I know).

~~~
bevan
Thanks for asking- KnowYourself only lets you query your own content, and
authing with Twitter ensures that.

The app only requests read permissions, and the only non-public data it asks
for is your email address.

------
bevan
Hey all,

Wanted to show you my latest product. KnowYourself.ai infers your personality
from your social media posts.

I built KnowYourself to be a fun and easy way to learn more about yourself,
and to make the web a bit more self-aware.

It's a freemium model- there's a free Twitter report, and paid premium reports
(monthly plans and one-off credits).

I'd appreciate your feedback. How could it be improved? Who / which groups
would get the most value out of this?

KnowYourself also supports Hacker News (secret feature), and you can have a
full HN report for free. To find out your HN personality:

1) Sign up on KnowYourself.ai (by getting your free Twitter report, or
registering here: [https://knowyourself.ai/hn](https://knowyourself.ai/hn))

2) Then, visit
[https://knowyourself.ai/me?hn=true](https://knowyourself.ai/me?hn=true)

3) Follow the on-screen instructions.

Thank you!

